

 If you have to learn just one programming language(2009) - ekm2
http://blog.srinivasan.biz/software/if-you-have-to-learn-just-one-programming-language

======
ColinWright
There was significant discussion when this was previously posted. Here are
some:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1344641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1344641)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390524)

